# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  दहकते शहर (वेद प्रकाश शर्मा द्वारा रचित उपन्यास) - विजय विकास श्रृंखला

## asr335704

इस सूत्र में प्रस्तुत है, दिवंगत प्रसिद्ध लेखक वेद प्रकाश शर्मा का थ्रिलर उपन्यास
*
"**दहकते शहर**"

*इसका श्रेय इंटरनेट पर ये उपन्यास अपलोड करने वाले वास्तविक महोदय को जाता है |

----------


## asr335704

इंटरनेट से प्राप्त जानकारी के अनुसार इस उपन्यास को लेखक वेद प्रकाश शर्मा जी का पहला उपन्यास माना जाता है जो उनके नाम से प्रकाशित हुआ था |

----------


## superidiotonline

यह हुई न बात।

अब पढ़ेंगे।

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

---------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## anita

बेहतरीन

मज़ा आ गया पढ़कर 

और भी पन्ने डाल दीजिये

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## anita

अरे बस इत्ते से ही 

अब क्या होगा आगे? 

क्या अल्फाँसे आयेगा ? 

क्या वो विकास को ले जाने में कामयाब हो पायेगा ?

----------


## asr335704

> यह हुई न बात।
> 
> अब पढ़ेंगे।


बिलकुल! पढ़िए और आनंद लीजिये। 

क्लासिक नावेल है। उम्मीद है कि आपको पसंद आएगा।

----------


## asr335704

> बेहतरीन
> 
> मज़ा आ गया पढ़कर 
> 
> और भी पन्ने डाल दीजिये


धन्यवाद !! जी हाँ, उपन्यास के आगे के पेज भी अपलोड कर रहा हूँ ।

----------


## asr335704

> अरे बस इत्ते से ही 
> 
> अब क्या होगा आगे? 
> 
> क्या अल्फाँसे आयेगा ? 
> 
> क्या वो विकास को ले जाने में कामयाब हो पायेगा ?


बाकी पेज अपलोड होते ही ये सारे सस्पेंस भी धीरे धीरे खुलते जायेंगे |

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

######

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

$$$$$$

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++-

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+--++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

+++---

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

_____

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

+++-++-

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++-

----------


## asr335704

+++++-

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

,++++++

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

+++---___

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## anita

बस ऐसे जासूसी उपन्यास की एक खुराक सुबह दोपहर और शाम को मिलती रहनी चाहिये

----------


## asr335704

> बस ऐसे जासूसी उपन्यास की एक खुराक सुबह दोपहर और शाम को मिलती रहनी चाहिये


कोशिश रहेगी कि इस उपन्यास का अपडेट निरंतर देता रहूँ  l

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

######

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

,$$$$$$

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

______

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

######

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## anita

> कोशिश रहेगी कि इस उपन्यास का अपडेट निरंतर देता रहूँ  l



धन्यवाद आपका 

बेतरीन और रोचक उपन्यास हैं

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

.........

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

++++++++

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

----------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

---___---

----------


## asr335704

-_-_-_-_

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

......

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

_______

----------


## asr335704

#######

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

........

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

,,,,,,

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

------

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

________

----------


## asr335704

--------

----------


## asr335704

++++--

----------


## asr335704

-------

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

.......

----------


## asr335704

+++++

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

@@@@@@

----------


## asr335704

++++++

----------


## asr335704

******

----------


## asr335704

+++++++

----------


## asr335704

**** समाप्त ****

----------


## anita

बहुत बढ़िया 

यहाँ तो बाज़ी ही पलट गयी

----------


## anita

बेहतरीन उपन्यास 

आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## superidiotonline

> बेहतरीन उपन्यास 
> 
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद तो आपको स्व० वी०पी० शर्मा को देना चाहिए!

----------


## asr335704

> बेहतरीन उपन्यास 
> 
> आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद


*
प्रोत्साहन के लिए आपका आभार*

----------

